# Buying R34 GT-T



## timj (Jan 11, 2014)

I found a R34 GTT for $8000 NZD with 140,000 km and i'm really keen to buy it. 

Im 17 at school and living at home and do part time farm work. Im currently driving a lancer and want to upgrade. I have the money to buy it I just need more information to get parents approval. 

Its a sedan and completely stock and was hoping some skyline owners could help me out and tell me what its like to own one e.g. running costs, reliability and what i should look out for when buying it and anything that will help convince my parents.


----------

